# Power out North Delta



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

East of hwy 91 west of 126st, north of 72nd, and south of 85th ave. Power never goes off out here...


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Bc hydro says out until 4:30 pm


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

back on, just before 3pm. Wonder what caused the outage?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

If you are ever curious check here http://www.bchydro.com/outages/orsTableView.jsp


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I read that there's a storm in the lower mainland.

Metro Vancouver hit by stormy weather

I'm at 18th and Cambie in Van and there's not much wind here.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

not good glad im south of 72, how is your tanks??


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I was thinking that I should buy a generator. I have a gas hot water tank so I guess i could carefully add hot water to my tanks if the occasion ever arises.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks Tony, I was monitoring the hydro website with my iphone

Funny enough, I was thinking about setting a generator up this morning. Tanks did fine, kids were both napping, it was just awesome having that quiet of a house while it lasted!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

We didnt have power for 3 and a half hours on wednesday, from 5pm to 8:30pm.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

It was a truck that hit a powerpole.

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've been thinking about backup power for a long time. I'm lucky not to have a reef tank but still if we're hit with a prolonged outage we will need something to keep the circulation and biomedia alive. I was thinking big computer ups to keep flow going for the short 2 to 4 hour outage. Beyond that you will need to think about a generator.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

It's cheap insurance, I'm going to do it.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

mdwflyer said:


> it was just awesome having that quiet of a house while it lasted!


Eerie silence  ?


----------

